# The Cutting Edge - Dark Comedy/Suspense



## Darcia (Jul 16, 2010)

Hello everyone! My new release, The Cutting Edge, is now available on Kindle! This one is a dark comedy wrapped up in suspense. Here's the blurb from the back of the book:

_My name is Skye Summers. I'm a hairstylist and I can't stop fantasizing about killing my clients. Not all of them, of course. I only want to kill the ones who irritate me, which, if I'm being honest, is most of them. My occasional fantasies have turned into chronic daydreams. They're bloody and vivid, like watching a slice-and-dice movie on IMAX.

I also want to kill my husband's ex-girlfriend. She's not a client but she tops my list. Eighteen years ago, she gave birth to his daughter and she has tormented him ever since. I should be troubled by this growing desire to use my surgically sharpened shears for more than a haircut. Instead, I wonder how I can get away with it._


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Hi Darcia. . . .congrats on your book. (a little late. . .sorry about that.  )

Just a quick note. . . .if you haven't found it yet, here's a link to our Forum Decorum: http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,36.0.html. No, you haven't done anything wrong. . .we just like to make sure people know where to find it if they have questions. 

The major rules? We ask that authors have only one thread per Book, rather than start a new thread each time, it helps members who may be following you. Please bookmark this thread so that you may find it again to update.

We also have a seven day rule, and ask that you bump (make back-to-back posts) no less than seven days apart. You may, of course, respond to member posts at any time. Once you do, it resets the clock and you must wait seven days...

We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature. Although self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar, most of our authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KindleBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles!

Looks like you've got it covered! But do let Betsy or I know if you have any questions!

Ann


----------



## Darcia (Jul 16, 2010)

Thank you, Ann!


----------



## Sandra Edwards (May 10, 2010)

I like "dark". Sounds intriguing. I'm off to download sample 

Sandy


----------



## Darcia (Jul 16, 2010)

Hey everyone!

I wanted to mention that many of the conversations and incidents that occur in the salon scenes of The Cutting Edge truly did happen. I changed the names and small details to protect the innocent and hide the guilty.  

For 15 years, I was a stylist in a small town salon. My mom owned the salon and I pretty much grew up in the hair business. I give away a few secrets that some stylists might prefer their clients didn't know.  

However, at no time did any of us consider killing our clients. At least, not that I'm aware of! We had no serial killers running loose in our small town and no incidents of sliced jugular veins with surgically sharpened shears. That, I must admit, is all a product of my twisted imagination.


----------



## Darcia (Jul 16, 2010)

Today, December 20, is the launch of The Cutting Edge Campaign. Fellow author and good friend Maria Savva conceived of this idea to see what it takes to push an indie book up the charts on Amazon. I'm honored that she has chosen one of my books for this campaign! I've reduced the price to 99 cents and all net proceeds go to 'Metropolitan Ministries', a nondenominational church in Tampa that helps the needy, the poor, and the homeless all year long. They offer food, hot meals, and various other support in the Tampa Bay area, which has been hit hard by the recession. 

Our goal is to get as many people as possible to download The Cutting Edge for 99 cents, then watch to see how much the book climbs and on which charts. At the same time, you'll be helping feed the hungry over this holiday season. 

Thank you!


----------



## WestofMars (Sep 16, 2009)

Darcia, you've extended the sale for a bit, right? What's the new deadline?


----------



## Darcia (Jul 16, 2010)

Hey Susan! Yes, I've extended it throughout the year. I'll be putting the price back up on January 2. Thank you for pointing that out!


----------



## stacyjuba (Jul 12, 2010)

What a bargain for such a fantastic book. Suspense, mystery, humor and romance - this book has everything! I highly recommend it.


----------



## Maria Savva (Sep 14, 2010)

I love that blurb! I'm looking forward to reading this book soon.


----------



## Stephen Goldin (Mar 6, 2010)

Is this a sort of transgender Sweeney Todd?


----------



## Darcia (Jul 16, 2010)

Stacy and Maria, thank you!  

Stephen, I must show my ignorance and admit that I have not seen Sweeney Todd. From what I know about the movie, I'd have to say that, no, it doesn't share any similarities with my book. The Cutting Edge is a dark comedy/suspense about Skye Summers, a hairstylist who is fed up with her job and fantasizes about hurting or even killing some of her clients. At the same time, there is a serial killer loose in the area who fixates on Skye. 

Not having seen Sweeney Todd, I can't say for certain, but I believe the movie is much more gruesome than my book. I won't say whether Skye acts upon her fantasies, though. That would be giving away too much.  

I should add that many of the scenes within the fictional salon actually happened. I was a stylist for 15 years in a small town salon. I based the fictional clients on real clients I had, changing the names and minor personal information. One reviewer commented that I had invented the most obnoxious clients that could ever walk into a salon. That made me laugh, since they were all quite real!


----------



## Maria Savva (Sep 14, 2010)

You must watch Sweeney Todd, the version with Johnny Depp and Helena Bonham Carter  -- excellent movie


----------



## Darcia (Jul 16, 2010)

I haven't watched a movie in too long. Maybe I'll rent that one this weekend. It does sound good!


----------



## WestofMars (Sep 16, 2009)

And? Did you watch Sweeney Todd?

I have to admit, I have never seen it. I really ought to fix that, myself. Too bad we don't live closer. We could have a Sweeney Todd party.


----------



## Darcia (Jul 16, 2010)

Sadly, I have yet to watch the movie. Books always seem to win out on my free time.


----------



## WestofMars (Sep 16, 2009)

Heh. I know how that goes...


----------



## MarkPaulJacobs (Jan 21, 2011)

Good luck with this one, Darcia.


----------



## Darcia (Jul 16, 2010)

Thank you, Mark.


----------



## MarkPaulJacobs (Jan 21, 2011)

Yea, not getting the Sweeney Todd thing


----------



## WestofMars (Sep 16, 2009)

Mark, did you read the book/watch the movie recently? Maybe it needs to be fresh in our heads.


----------



## MarkPaulJacobs (Jan 21, 2011)

Sorry West, I just had to holler out to my wife and ask. She said, it was about a murdering barber.


----------



## WestofMars (Sep 16, 2009)

Does that explain the Bugs Bunny cartoon, or was that The Barber of Seville they were spoofing?

Darcia, how did the fundraiser finally end up


----------



## KristieCook (Jan 25, 2011)

Darcia, I feel like such a heel! I know you from all over the 'net but this is the first time I've heard of this one! I know I've checked out your others, but not this one. What's wrong with me?!? Anyway, love the description and I'm definitely adding to my TBR list. I can't wait to read about these "obnoxious" and not-quite-fictional characters!


----------



## stacyjuba (Jul 12, 2010)

Skye Summers from _The Cutting Edge _is competing in an online reality show and needs commenters to help her advance to the finals. Every unique commenter counts, so come cheer her on and read her interesting interview! http://stacyjuba.com/blog/2011/02/02/sink-or-swim-6-meet-skye-summers-from-the-cutting-edge/


----------



## RJMcDonnell (Jan 29, 2011)

I read this book last week and rated it 5 stars. I loved the way the inner and outer conflicts merged flawlessly.


----------



## WestofMars (Sep 16, 2009)

RJ, you're a tough critic, too, so that 5-star review means plenty.


----------



## JFHilborne (Jan 22, 2011)

I love hair salon gossip. Going to recommend this to my stylist next week.


----------



## Darcia (Jul 16, 2010)

RJ, thank you for that awesome review! I am honored.

Jenny, thanks for passing on the recommendation! I've had some great feedback from stylists. I think many can relate to Skye's feelings. (I know I could!)


----------



## jbkirkpat (Jan 30, 2011)

Darcia,

At my last visit to my stylist, I told the ladies all about this book. They screamed with delight!
I may just get them a copy.


----------



## Darcia (Jul 16, 2010)

Joel, thank you for spreading the word! 
A friend told me that I should approach all the local salons about selling this title in their businesses. But I doubt that most stylists would want their clients knowing all the secrets I spilled.


----------



## jbkirkpat (Jan 30, 2011)

Your new fans here might like to know, they can find a delightful interview with you on my bloggy. I had no idea you were a beekeeper, that's cool.
http://thetaleisthething.blogspot.com/2010/11/encouraging-authors-out-of-their-shells.html


----------



## Darcia (Jul 16, 2010)

A beekeeper?    As long as you don't say I play with spiders...    Those things are evil. I'd rather spend the day with a serial killer. Or is that cereal killer?


----------



## Darcia (Jul 16, 2010)

Thought I'd share a short excerpt from early in The Cutting Edge. This is a glimpse into Skye's workday, as she struggles with serious job burnout.
*** 

I do not trust myself to speak. That doesn't matter, since Ariel has not paused long enough to allow space for my words.

She continues to gush over Vincent and his “staff”. He has his own shampoo girl and his own assistant. Kind of like owning slaves. The idea holds vast appeal for Ariel.

She sputters endlessly. I fantasize about my scissors slipping and slicing into her jugular vein. I truly want to kill her. 

This should worry me, this sudden obsession with murder. The only worry I have is how to get away with it.


----------



## Darcia (Jul 16, 2010)

Kristie, no need to feel badly. I managed to overlook your comment, so I'm the one who needs to feel terrible! I don't know how that happened but I apologize for my ignorance.  

It's impossible to keep up with all the work of our fellow authors. My to-read list already takes me to some point in 2025!


----------



## Darcia (Jul 16, 2010)

Happy Read an E-Book Week everyone! In celebration of this event, as well as the 40th anniversary of e-books, all my titles are discounted on Smashwords! You can download any format there. 

The Cutting Edge is 25% off, making it $2.99.

Book Link: https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/18460
Coupon Code: RAE25


----------



## Cathryn Grant (Dec 7, 2010)

I read The Cutting Edge a few weeks ago and it lived up to its promise of Dark Comedy/Suspense. I rated it four stars on Goodreads - it's quite gripping and the voice is engaging.


----------



## Darcia (Jul 16, 2010)

Thank you, Cathryn!


----------

